# Amazon VOD dowload issues



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone had issues using Amazon VOD with Tivo Premier? I am able to receive Netflix and download from other sources but Amazon does not work. I've tried calling both Amazon and Tivo. Done all the troubleshooting from Tivo and have unlinked and linked Amazon etc. and I am still not dowloading from Amazon. I can place the order from Tivo, see it online in Amazon VOD library but does not dowload to Tivo device. Any suggestions??


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've had no issues yet. I watched The Fourth Kind Saturday night from Amazon VOD. 1080P24 and DD5.1. It looked and sounded good. Too bad the movie wasn't better.
I seem to download from Amazon at around 32mbs.

Once I rent the title it starts downloading a few seconds later. As soon as it starts downloading I can start watching it.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I was very impressed with the Amazon download (The Jackal) to TiVo because the last time I downloaded from Amazon on-demand was to my Panasonic blu-ray player and it kept stopping to download and changing the video quality from HD to SD and back. With TiVo it actually downloads the whole movie to the hard drive so that you can watch it later and I had no video issues. Also, I was impressed because it was 5.1 audio as opposed to 2 channel audio that I got with the Panasonic player.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Leslie,

We have the exact same problem. We have done all that Tivo and Amazon tech support have asked, and nothing has worked yet. Netflix and YouTube work fine. Amazon has now escalated it to their next level of tech support, who can work directly with Tivo to help resolve the issue, but they tell us that a resolution may take up to a week. They said our problem is extremely rare.

What's happening for us is that we order items through the menu on our Premiere and everything looks fine. It tells us the purchase was successful and we should see it on the Now Playing list within 30 minutes (Amazon told us 15). But, nothing ever shows up. According to what Amazon sees on their end, the shows are queued up for download, but for some reason, our Premiere is never initiating the download. According to what Tivo sees, the downloads have been attempted, but fail with multiple errors (they could not elaborate).


----------



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

That is correct! Same exact issue! Please keep me posted if you have any changes and I'll do the same. It is good to know that it is not only me. THx!


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

No problem, I'll keep you posted. Out of curiosity, what sort of internet connection and speed do you have? 

There was some speculation by Amazon that it may be a bandwidth issue, but they more or less dismissed that because only one of the shows we ordered was HD. Either way doesn't make a lot of sense to me, because it's not a streaming application, it's just a download. So as long as your connection meets some minimum speed so as not to tie up Amazon's servers forever (aka anything faster than dial-up), I don't see what the problem would be. We are on Qwest DSL rated at 1.5MBps download. Our actual speed tends to be about 1.3MBps.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Is there an email address for Amazon to contact if we want to redownload a failed attempt?


----------



## nugga22 (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a problem downloading the Blindside in HD over the weekend and then again on Monday. The download took hours the first time and only downloaded a partial recording of 17 minutes. Called Amazon and went through the process of re-downloading. This time I only received 4 minutes. I will be contacting Amazon today to try another movie.

This morning I decided to do some troubleshooting and downloaded a free episode of V that was approximately 45 minutes in HD. The download took only a few minutes to complete. I tried another show that was approximately 20 minutes. This download took less than 5 minutes. So it seems that it was either a problem with the specific movie I chose or movies generally on my Premiere box.

FYI, I have FiOs internet with 25/15 service so bandwidth shouldn't be an issue. I was getting approximately 24 Mb/s on the downloads I attempted this morning. I am glad to know that others are having this issue.


----------



## nugga22 (Jan 17, 2008)

I was successful in my attempts to download another HD movie last night. Either Amazon resolved the problem or my issues were the result of the specific movie I was originally downloading.


----------



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

aaroncgi said:


> No problem, I'll keep you posted. Out of curiosity, what sort of internet connection and speed do you have?
> 
> There was some speculation by Amazon that it may be a bandwidth issue, but they more or less dismissed that because only one of the shows we ordered was HD. Either way doesn't make a lot of sense to me, because it's not a streaming application, it's just a download. So as long as your connection meets some minimum speed so as not to tie up Amazon's servers forever (aka anything faster than dial-up), I don't see what the problem would be. We are on Qwest DSL rated at 1.5MBps download. Our actual speed tends to be about 1.3MBps.


Hi. I have wireless Business speed from AT&T. It the fastest available. I know it is not an issue with my connection since I am able to use Netflix perfectly and I can download other video but not from Amazon so I know is an issue with them and not with my connectivity.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

I just spoke with Amazon again, and their tech support has essentially passed our case back to Tivo, though I was told both sides are still working on the issue. Amazon told me that it does appear to be related to the specific titles we ordered which for some reason are not working with the Premiere. They expect a resolution within the next couple days.

So just for reference, what we attempted to dowload was:

Avatar: Making a Scene (10 minute featurette)

Sherlock Holmes HD

If anyone has been able to get these particular titles through their Premiere, that sort of shoots down what I was just told, but whatever....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm trying Avatar: Making a Scene right now


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I see something must be off with this. It's been almost two miniutes and nothing has started downloading yet. usually the download from Amazon starts in a few seconds for me.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Well that's comforting a bit, thanks for checking! :up:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I also set up some downloads from NBCs 2010 season. The Avatar: making a scene download was holding everything up. I went online at Amazon and deleted it from my video library. After I deleted it, less than a second later, the Premiere started downloading the other Amazon downloads in my queue.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

aaroncgi said:


> Avatar: Making a Scene (10 minute featurette)


Just in case anyone even wants to know, the Avatar short works perfect on my S3 (I had downloaded it about a week or two ago).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

daveak said:


> Just in case anyone even wants to know, the Avatar short works perfect on my S3 (I had downloaded it about a week or two ago).


Yes I had downloaded it a while ago on another Premiere so it hasn't always had any issues.


----------



## Roddly (May 27, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. I've downloaded from Amazon in the past (same show just previous episodes), but this one did not download. On Amazon's site the download button is grayed out and says it has already been downloaded, however it is not present on my Tivo, neither is it in my download history, and never did I see the blue light come on to indicate a download.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

I have never been able to download anything from Amazon with my Premiere. I debugged this with Amazon and TiVo, resolving that it was the TiVo box - and TiVo agreed to swap mine out for a new one. I haven't sent mine in yet to be replaced - and now I see others with the same issue. All I can say is, "Interesting!" There may be a real issue/bug here.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The only issue I see if from that specific title. Nothing else has caused me any issues from Amzon VOD.


----------



## Roddly (May 27, 2010)

I talked to Tivo and the tech said that the person he just had before me was having the same problem and they weren't able to find a resolution for them either. 

I had tried grabbing a free video off Amazon to try and replicate the problem and it didn't work either, so I think it is unlikely that it was program specific. I also had purchased the episode a full day before, so it had enough time to start. Lastly, I had downloaded previous episodes just fine, so I know my premiere was good to go on Amazon downloads. 

After getting off the phone and manually having Tivo download program info, the downloads started. I don't know if they worked some magic on their end or if the manually connecting to the Tivo server did it(my guess is the latter or neither). If anyone is still having problems, please try to go to setting>phone & network > download program info and see if that does anything.

Since he was stumped, the tech mentioned that I should try to get the latest update. He said if I forced it to check for an update and it didn't get the first shot, to force it 3 more times and it would. He said, "Unfortunately that is the only way to get it in that case". It sounded like a way to get the updates they pilot before pushing to all Tivos, even though I know people have tried it before with no results.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I also set up some downloads from NBCs 2010 season. The Avatar: making a scene download was holding everything up. I went online at Amazon and deleted it from my video library. After I deleted it, less than a second later, the Premiere started downloading the other Amazon downloads in my queue.


I gave this a try tonight and still no luck in our case.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Jimbo713 said:


> I have never been able to download anything from Amazon with my Premiere. I debugged this with Amazon and TiVo, resolving that it was the TiVo box - and TiVo agreed to swap mine out for a new one. I haven't sent mine in yet to be replaced - and now I see others with the same issue. All I can say is, "Interesting!" There may be a real issue/bug here.


Interesting, indeed. I hope a box swap doesn't turn out to be the 'solution' for our problems, but it's looking more likely.

I'd be very curious to know how exactly Tivo and Amazon tech support 'resolved' that the issue was with your box. Was it just because they tried everything they know and couldn't find a solution? How then do they know a replacement box wouldn't have the same problem?


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

In my case, I have a Premiere and an HD-TiVo. After multiple tries to download various titles, and in each case, they downloaded into the HD-TiVo, but not the Premiere, it was learned that there was nothing wrong with my account - and that, again in my case, there was something wrong specifically with the Premiere. Amazon saw the downlaod in its cue, just waiting for a call from the Premiere to initiate, but that call never came.

I may now hook it back up - wait for the new software download - and see if the problem persists. If so - I can send it back for a replacement.


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

I have bought two hd video dl's from amazon for my premiere. Both time I have needed to reboot my tivo, cable modem 50mps, and gigabit router. then i reconnect to the tivo server which takes forever, call amazon and have them put the film back n the que.

both amazon and tivo have blamed each other or my network. What a bunch of bs. I can dl from netflix, etc.
This sucks and doesnt seem to be happening to enough people for tivo to really take notice


----------



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

aaroncgi said:


> I just spoke with Amazon again, and their tech support has essentially passed our case back to Tivo, though I was told both sides are still working on the issue. Amazon told me that it does appear to be related to the specific titles we ordered which for some reason are not working with the Premiere. They expect a resolution within the next couple days.


Hi. The same with me. Amazone passed the case back to Tivo. I am now working with a Tivo Engineer who actually has given me his direct work and cell number. He is "in charge" of my case since it has been escalated. I have two premier boxes since I had to replace my first one because of the sound quality. Tivo has reactivated my first (old) premier to try to download from Amazon. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

Today I activated my original premier and linked it to Amazon. The downloads worked fine, I was able to download two movies. This means the issue is with the second premier box. I've called tivo and have updated them so they know the problem has to be with either the software and/or hardware of this particular box, not Amazon or my connection.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Leslie D said:


> Today I activated my original premier and linked it to Amazon. The downloads worked fine, I was able to download two movies. This means the issue is with the second premier box. I've called tivo and have updated them so they know the problem has to be with either the software and/or hardware of this particular box, not Amazon or my connection.


It still might not be the box. It could be the settings on TiVo.com.

I ran into issues with my Media Access Key again. One box reverted back to my old key on Thursday and the rest reverted back on Friday. I could still transfer between boxes, but it hosed up other downloads like Amazon. Giving problems like was described. I spent a couple of hours with TiVo Support over five hours on Friday evening to try and get things straightened out.

UNfotunately they have no idea why I keep having problems with my MAK. After the last time it was fine for a month. So we have to see if I have porblems again after it being fixed and if so they need to try some other solutions.

But again one of the things that occurred when this happened was hosed Amazon downloads, while transfers between boxes were perfectly fine. That is when all the boxes had the same MAK. When they had different MAKS, you can't see the content on the other boxes.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a bit of an update, but alas, still no resolution. I was on the phone with Amazon and Tivo for over two hours yesterday trying all kinds of things.

First Tivo had me clear the ToDo list (which also erases all my Season Passes), because they said something in the list was holding up the download. That made zero difference. Then they had me power cycle the Tivo box, DSL modem, and router. Again no change. Tivo had me walk through the menus several times and had me relink the Tivo to Amazon and reorder the movie because it was acting like it was not linked at all. Also, we discovered that a search of Amazon (through the Tivo menus) would NOT bring up the movie, although it shows clearly in the 'Top HD Movie Rentals' menu. Now there are two orders in placed at Amazon. Finally, I got someone that was actually able to verify that the Tivo was even attempting to download. They said it had multiple download attempts and timed out several times due to too many failed transfers. They said the download errors were all parse errors produced within seconds of the transfer starting. According to the last person I spoke with, that would only be caused by the router's firewall blocking the ports the Tivo needs for the download. He emailed me a troubleshooting page (available somewhere on Tivo.com) which lists every port needed by the Tivo. I later discovered that this was complete BS because my router's firewall is completely turned off, _and_, according to the Tivo box itself, 'all required ports for Tivo functionality are available and configured correctly on your router'.

So, next guess, Tivo? And that's all it seems they have really been doing all along.

Has anyone downloaded Sherlock Holmes HD from Amazon VOD successfully?


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just had the same thing happen. Tried to watch avatar and it wouldn't download.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aaroncgi said:


> I have a bit of an update, but alas, still no resolution. I was on the phone with Amazon and TiVo for over two hours yesterday trying all kinds of things.
> 
> First TiVo had me clear the ToDo list (which also erases all my Season Passes), because they said something in the list was holding up the download. That made zero difference. Then they had me power cycle the TiVo box, DSL modem, and router. Again no change. TiVo had me walk through the menus several times and had me relink the TiVo to Amazon and reorder the movie because it was acting like it was not linked at all. Also, we discovered that a search of Amazon (through the TiVo menus) would NOT bring up the movie, although it shows clearly in the 'Top HD Movie Rentals' menu. Now there are two orders in placed at Amazon. Finally, I got someone that was actually able to verify that the TiVo was even attempting to download. They said it had multiple download attempts and timed out several times due to too many failed transfers. They said the download errors were all parse errors produced within seconds of the transfer starting. According to the last person I spoke with, that would only be caused by the router's firewall blocking the ports the TiVo needs for the download. He emailed me a troubleshooting page (available somewhere on TiVo.com) which lists every port needed by the TiVo. I later discovered that this was complete BS because my router's firewall is completely turned off, _and_, according to the TiVo box itself, 'all required ports for TiVo functionality are available and configured correctly on your router'.
> 
> ...


Try going to TiVo.com and go to DVR preferences. Uncheck everything and have the TiVo make a connection. You might have to connect a few times over two hours but eventually, on the Sys Info screen, it will show TiVo To Go as i,i,i(it's normally a,a,a when it can transfer and download)And the Media Access Key will disappear.

Then go to the DVR preferences at TiVo.com again and check everything. Then have the TiVo make a connection. It might take a few times over a couple of hours. But once it gets the into, the Media Access key will be there and TiVoToGo will show, a,a,a on the Sys info screen.

On Friday when I was having problems and could download nothing, after this was done things were eventually fine. Although some of my boxes came back right away while a couple weren't working properly with downloads and transfers until the next morning.

But if you haven't tried this it might be worth giving it a shot. I had to do this because of the MAK. But the download symptoms were identical. I could not download anything from Amazon etc.
By Saturday all the boxes were fine. The two I have here at my girlfriends this weekend are still working properly with transfers and downloads. When I get home this evening I'll check my other boxes


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Through the advice of tech support, I applied those steps (deactivating/activating transfers and downloads at TiVo.com) - and for me, it didn't fix my Premiere's Amazon d/l issue. For what it's worth -


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just checked this morning and avatar still has not downloaded from amazon. Even though I have the receipt from amazon stating I purchased it. So I'm assuming the problem is with TIVO not amazon....so far this premiere has not been reliable at all. If I had known about all the problems this series was having I would have just bought a refurb series 3 and saved $150....


----------



## SalP (May 31, 2010)

Amazon VOD had worked for me no problem in the past until yesterday. I downloaded an HD movie and an HD tv program. I got the confirmation email from Amazon as per usual but no blue light on the TiVo box. I went over to the Music Choice site and downloaded a video from them and that worked fine. I called TiVo and after some discussion they transferred me to Amazon, who said the movie and tv progam were sitting in the queue with a 'Waiting for download' status. Amazon suggested I Connect to the TiVo Service and call them back in 30 minutes if the download had not happened. Don't know whether it was coincidence or not but after about 30 minutes the blue light appeared and everything started downloading.


----------



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

*aaroncgi -* Since there are some many quotes I lost some details. Your box is not able to download Amazon VOD at all correct? Not just some movies in particlular but no dowloads at all like my box right? 
Just as an FYI, like I said in my e-mail below....this issue is with the box itself. Nothing to do with our connection since I tried a dowloading from a second premier box and it worked just fine.


----------



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Try going to TiVo.com and go to DVR preferences. Uncheck everything and have the TiVo make a connection. You might have to connect a few times over two hours but eventually, on the Sys Info screen, it will show TiVo To Go as i,i,i(it's normally a,a,a when it can transfer and download)And the Media Access Key will disappear.
> 
> But if you haven't tried this it might be worth giving it a shot.


I tried this already with no success.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've also done the same thing and it didn't do anything. And the movie still has not downloaded 3 days later....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

falcon26 said:


> I've also done the same thing and it didn't do anything. And the movie still has not downloaded 3 days later....


I figured it was worth a shot. Since my MAK problems caused a similar situation with Amazon.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Amazon VOD is no longer working for me on my TiVos either. I have never had a single issue with Amazon until my last two purchases. Luckily, Amazon refunded me the money. I will stick with my Roku box for the time being for AVOD.


----------



## burgertoys (Mar 12, 2010)

I tried to order a VOD from Amazon on Saturday. It was an HD movie. It still had not downloaded on Sunday so I sent Amazon an email. I then tried to download the same movie in non HD format. The next thing I knew both versions had downloaded and Amazon had credited me for the HD movie due to my email. Seems like it was stuck, but I can't explain what opened the gate.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

I rented a movie yesterday from the Amazon web interface. It partially downloaded before causing a spontaneous restart of my TiVo Premiere. I then tried renting through the TiVo interface, and nothing is coming through.

I've emailed Amazon customer service, but it definitely seems like something wrong with the Premiere's and Amazon right now.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I guess I was lucky the one time so far that I've rented a Amazon.com VOD movie because it worked like a charm. I was impressed with the 1080/24 video and the 5.1DD audio. I still have a credit with the site so I'll be downloading more but not sure when?


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

I have done amazon vod three times. Each time I needed to reboot the TiVo. Call amazon and have them re-Que the movie and reconnnect to TiVo service in network settings. Once the connection succesfully completes the vod starts downloading and works. Pia


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

I downloaded an HD movie using Amazon last Saturday withour any problems. It started downloading about 2 minutes after I requested it.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Leslie D said:


> *aaroncgi -* Since there are some many quotes I lost some details. Your box is not able to download Amazon VOD at all correct? Not just some movies in particlular but no dowloads at all like my box right?
> Just as an FYI, like I said in my e-mail below....this issue is with the box itself. Nothing to do with our connection since I tried a dowloading from a second premier box and it worked just fine.


That is correct, though we have only tried the two movies. 

Honestly, we probably would never have discovered this if Tivo had not given us a $10 Amazon VOD coupon. We don't really intend to pay for movies which we can get from Netflix at no extra charge. I did want to try out the HD movies though, since our projector can accept it.

I'm currently trying disabling transfers then re-enabling them, we'll see how that goes. I don't think we want to go through the hassle to send our box off to Tivo, that would leave us completely without TV for as long as that takes, but worse things have happened I guess. We have a pretty big movie and TV show library.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

aaroncgi said:


> ...
> I'm currently trying disabling transfers then re-enabling them, we'll see how that goes.
> ...


Just did this, and still no-go.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aaroncgi said:


> Just did this, and still no-go.


And you waited the minimum two hours that TiVo says you have to wait after making a change?


----------



## Leslie D (Apr 6, 2010)

This means we both have the same issue. I have a tivo engineer working on it but I'm thinking I should just return my replacement box and keep my original that allows Amazon VOD. Like you, don't intend to dowload at all, and you are right, we wouldn't have realized the problem if they hadn't sent the free $10 but if Tivo is selling a product with a specific service, that service should work! It is the principal. I will keep you posted.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> And you waited the minimum two hours that TiVo says you have to wait after making a change?


Two hours before what? I waited after I unchecked the boxes and connected to the Tivo service, until the TivoToGo field on the System Information screen said i,i,i. Then I rechecked the boxes on Tivo.com and connected to the Tivo service several times until it said a,a,a. That's what I got from your instructions. If I was supposed to wait two hours _after_ the TivoToGo field changed to i,i,i before rechecking the boxes on Tivo.com, then no, I didn't do that.

Honestly this is getting to be just not worth my time. Yes, it does annoy me greatly that there's this feature which is supposed to work and doesn't, especially when it obviously works for others. So maybe I'll drop Tivo a line now and again. But since we never intend to pay for Amazon VOD, it's not a great loss to us.

Now if it were Netflix which wasn't working, you can bet I'd be on the phone with them every night until they fixed it. 

Cheers!


----------



## jacksonian (Nov 3, 2003)

Just FYI, I had the Amazon download issue a couple of times, but it was months ago with my Series 3. I have downloaded 2 HD movies and 2 TV show episodes without a hitch with my Premiere XL. So I don't think it's a Premiere issue. And it's probably some odd communication error in the chain and that's why it's so hard for them to fix. Just my guess.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

I've been having issues with my S4 but not my S3's, it works fine if I got to Amazon.com to rent, but if I rent from the S4's screen it takes hours for it to start to download.

B


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aaroncgi said:


> Two hours before what? I waited after I unchecked the boxes and connected to the Tivo service, until the TivoToGo field on the System Information screen said i,i,i. Then I rechecked the boxes on Tivo.com and connected to the Tivo service several times until it said a,a,a. That's what I got from your instructions. If I was supposed to wait two hours _after_ the TivoToGo field changed to i,i,i before rechecking the boxes on Tivo.com, then no, I didn't do that.
> 
> Honestly this is getting to be just not worth my time. Yes, it does annoy me greatly that there's this feature which is supposed to work and doesn't, especially when it obviously works for others. So maybe I'll drop Tivo a line now and again. But since we never intend to pay for Amazon VOD, it's not a great loss to us.
> 
> ...


Two hours is the minimum time the upper level tiVo tech told me to wait.(not really sure if it makes any difference as long as the status in the sys info screen has changed) He called me back after two hours to proceed with changing the settings on TiVo.com again. Then I had to wait at least two more hours. But it was already 11PM EDT so he said to call back the next day if it wasn't fine by the morning.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

I had this problem was well, but only when I ordered through the Amazon website, ordering through the Tivo itself seemed fine. I also use amazon on my old Tivo Series 2 and never had problems.

I unregistered my device with Amazon and re-registered it, then forced a network connection on my Tivo. I then went to the Amazon menu on the Tivo and started ordering some of the free content ... the episode I had ordered on the website that wasn't downloading started to download.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

I tried to dl a sd how on 5/30/10. It took about 10 minutes for the download to start. It downloaded about 1/3 of the show then stopped. Then about an hour later, the dl restarted. My internet was working fine so there was no disruption from the ISP.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sunday night I downloaded the two most recent episodes of Dr. Who in HD from Amazon VOD. The downloads started in 10 seconds, which is longer than normal, but I had no issues with it.


----------



## milo (Feb 15, 2002)

Friday night I tried to download an HD movie (It's Complicated). Got the receipt from Amazon, but no download. On Sunday, I got around to calling Tivo tech support. They didn't know what was going on, but they transferred me to Amazon. Within 2 min of talking to them, the movie started downloading.
I was impressed that it was 1080p, but it looks like that is common knowledge around here.
Milo


----------



## jonasro (Feb 15, 2002)

Had the same issue as Milo... Queued up a couple of rentals through the Tivo last night and nothing... Skipped the call to Tivo support and just called Amazon directly... He requeued the movies, I initiated a service download from the Tivo box and voila, a blue light... 

He said there were no obvious reasons why the downloads wouldn't have started on their own... Seems like a communication error buried somewhere...

Net net, I think Tivo has the responsibility for figuring this out... It's a little alarming that they keep scratching their heads on this one...


----------



## burgertoys (Mar 12, 2010)

I have this as an ongoing issue. My series 3 downloads without issues, but premiere never does it the first time without a trouble call. Definitely an issue TIVO needs to address.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I have had a couple problems with downloads. My girlfriend rented Dear John [HD] using the TiVo interface and there was an error in the download which caused it to not show up on my box, but Amazon showed that I had already downloaded it. I called them and asked them to re-queue the movie, but they just refunded the rental price instead. Then last week I purchased Season 1 of Breaking Bad [HD] and downloaded 4 of the episodes (1 at a time). 3 of the 4 episodes were fine, but the 4th froze about 20 minutes into playback and I couldn't get past that point. I tried deleting and re-downloading, but Amazon showed that I had already downloaded it to my TiVo and the option was grayed out, so I ended up just watching the last 30 minutes on my computer.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Well folks, it seems our problem magically fixed itself! I have had no communication from Tivo since my last message, and was just thinking today, you know, I should probably call Tivo and see what they have been up to with our problem. So I get home, the blue light is lit on the Tivo, and it's downloading the movie we ordered in MAY. But the fun doesn't end there, oh no!

Now granted, we have pretty slow internet, only 1.5 Mbps (only thing available), and we did order a HD movie, since hey, it's free. It's downloading about 14 minutes of the movie every hour.  So it's going to take all night. Meanwhile, the internet to our computers is slower than the molasses in January. So we're watching some TV and I'm moving through the menus (only SD), and the Tivo freezes on a 'Please Wait...' screen. !!!!! That's the first time it's ever done that. It responds to the remote in the sense that the orange circle illuminates, but every function tried gives us the 'gong' sound of an invalid command and doesn't do anything. So far I've been waiting about an hour with no change.

Since the blue light is still on and the internet is still painfully slow, I have to assume the movie is still downloading, so I'll just leave until tomorrow. Maybe it will unfreeze, maybe it won't, but hopefully we'll get the movie at any rate.


----------



## PrinceLeo (Apr 4, 2010)

I was having same prob not downloading from amazon when I first got my premiere. after so much talking to tivo and amazon, I finally realized what I needed to do was delete all and everything I ever downloaded from amazon in the past... even permanently delete from my recently deleted folder. once everything amazon was deleted, I was able to start downloading from amazon. if amazon sees the same title somewhere on your tivo, it won't let you download it again. you must completely permanently delete it off of tivo.

I started downloading from amazon before I actually had cable service installed and activated my tivo account fully. After cable was installed I was no longer able to download from amazon. Something switched or changed after cable installation. So what I had to do was delete everything amazon from tivo which seemed to reset amazon with the permiere(now with cable installed). Not sure why this made any difference but after days of troubleshooting, this fixed it.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, our Premiere didn't unfreeze on it's own - we had to pull the AC cord. But, it did finish downloading the movie from Amazon!  So in the future, we'll just make sure to initiate any downloads right before we go to bed, or when we leave for work, so as to not interfere with any normal usage of our network or Tivo.

It's just a shame that we already rented and watched the movie from Netflix - but now we can watch it in HD.


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

I no longer am experiencing problems downloading from Amazon. I gave up for awhile but tried a couple this past week and they worked perfectly.


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

FYI, I experienced my first Amazon VOD download problem recently - I queued up 2 downloads to my TiVo Premiere from the Amazon VOD "my video library" page and only 1 of them actually downloaded to the TiVo. It was not possible to re-queue the download without first deleting the show from the TiVo, but the show was not actually downloaded to the TiVo, so there was nothing to delete... thus I could not download the show.

Problem was solved by a very quick call to Amazon customer support. They said this happens occasionally, and the only way to re-queue the download in a situation like this is to call the support line and have them do it. The Amazon customer service rep re-sent the download and my Premiere started downloading it within seconds. And a minute or two later I was able to start watching it.

I was pretty impressed with how quick and easy the support call was. Props to Amazon. I'll continue to purchase from their VOD store in the future.


----------

